# التواصل الاجتماعي لمنتدىات الكنيسه



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)

*لا يجهل اليوم اي انسان وسائل التواصل  الأجتماعي
سواء الوتساب او  الفيس بك او التويتر
او اي وسيلة أخرى
ومن اسرعها واهمها انتشارا وحرية التويتر
فأما نكون مشتركون ونملك فيه حساب او نكون من  المتابعين بشغف وصمت
وهنا  سأضع صفحة اذا سمحتوا لي
تكون  للتغريدات
للجميع
سواء  التي انت من كتبها
او من  أعجبتك وأحضرتها لنا
في اي  مجال من مجالات الحياه
الحب  الرياضه العلم الطب السياسة الأسرة  غير ذالك
أهم شي لايوجد فيها ارقام او عناوين
او أسماء تجرح او تشهر بأحد

فلنجعل لنا موضوع لتواصل ، والتغريدات ..*​


----------



## thebreak-up (6 مايو 2013)

*فكرة جميلة قوي. *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *فكرة جميلة قوي. *



شكرا علي مرورك 
ياريت حضرتك تشاركنا فيها


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)

*لستُ مُهتم بِـ مَعرفةْ آلطريقه آلتي

يُفضلونهآ فيْ آلتُعآملْ !

فَ ثِقتيِْ بِ نَفسيْ لآ تَزالْ تهمسْ في آذني قآئلهْ :

[ مَنْ يُحبِكْ سَ يتقبلكَ كمآ آنتِ ]​*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2013)

فكره جميله قوي يابيتر
انا ها اشارك معاكم


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> فكره جميله قوي يابيتر
> انا ها اشارك معاكم


ميرسي يا قمر
ياريت والله


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)

في حَيْــاتُنا أشخاص يَجعَلوْنك تَبتَسم رُغمَ حُزنك وَهَمّك !​  فَ يحاولون بِ طيْبة وجمال كلامهم أن يسعدونا !​  فَ يا لَهم مِن أشخاص رائعون [ أُحِبُّهُم وأُحِبُّ تواجدهم فِـ حياتي] ! ​ 
​​


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2013)

*
* تكلم وأنت غاضب . فستقول اعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك .
*


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2013)

*لا تَحزن إذا آلمتك الحياة !! فهي كالأم تَضرِب إبنها مجبره
الحياة مليئة بالحجارة .. فلا تتعثر بها
ولكن اجمعها واجعلها سلما لتصعـــد به*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*بسج**ل إعجآبى بآلفكرهـ*
وهشآركـ أول مآ تعجبنى حآجة 





*.،*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *لا تَحزن إذا آلمتك الحياة !! فهي كالأم تَضرِب إبنها مجبره
> الحياة مليئة بالحجارة .. فلا تتعثر بها
> ولكن اجمعها واجعلها سلما لتصعـــد به*


جميله اووي دي


إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *بسج**ل إعجآبى بآلفكرهـ*
> وهشآركـ أول مآ تعجبنى حآجة
> ...


ميرسي ايمليا 
منتظر مشاركاتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

فكرة حلوة اوى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 مايو 2013)

المسيحية هى امل البشرية
ونور العالم


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 مايو 2013)

تعمل ايه لواحد خانك ! ... و انت ياما اديتة .. تعمل ايه لو 

عض ايدك ! اللى مديتهاله ياما .. و اللا جاب سيرتك بسوء .. 

و انت بين الناس علامة .. و اللا قام ضربك ف ضهرك ..و انت 

مديله السلامة .. و اللى قام شوه ف صورتك .. و اللى جاب 

سيرتك ف غيبتك و اللى باع نفسه و ضميره .. مش حينفع 

فيه ملامة .. ولما بتواجهه بحقيقته .. تلقى صفرا الابتسامة 

.. و اما يتأسف و يعلن انه شاعر بالندامة .. و انة كان غلطان 

ف حقك .. و انة مش قاصد يضرك .. و لا يطعن ف كرامتك و 

انه كان زعلان و ساكت .. لما كلمته بصراحة .. حتعمل ايه 

؟؟ تقطع لسانة و للا تحلفة بامانة .. بس تاخد حرص منه .. 

واوعى تغفل عنة .​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 مايو 2013)

*,.
*
في أرض العميان لا تكمن أكبر مشاكلك في كيفية مساعدتهم بقدر ما تكمن في كيفية إقناعهم بأنهم في حاجة للمساعدة ...
*ذلك بالطبع مالم يفقأوا عينيك قبلها* ...





 *.،*​ ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 مايو 2013)

يُصبحُ الوَجعُ بسيطاً .. حينمآ تَجدُ مَنْ يعتني بِكْ​​


----------



## Seditiosus (8 مايو 2013)

"إما أن تعامل إنساناً ما معاملة حسنة، أو تسحقه تماماً....
فإنه يمكنه أن ينتقم لنفسه من الإصابات الأخف، أما مع الإصابات الأقوى فلن يستطيع.
لذلك، فإن كنت ستؤذي إنساناً، احرص أن تكون أذيتك له من النوع الذي لا تخشى من انتقامه بعدها!"


- نيكولو ماكيافيللي


----------



## Seditiosus (8 مايو 2013)

عندما تجرد الناس من أسلحتهم وقدراتهم...
فإنك بدأت الإساءة إليهم...
وأظهرت لهم أنك لا تأمن بهم...
إما خلال الجُبن أو عدم الثقة بهم...
وكلا الرأيين يولّدان الكراهية لك


----------



## Seditiosus (8 مايو 2013)

"لا شيء أصعب في التخطيط والتنبؤ بنجاحه وأخطر في إدارته من خلق نظام جديد...

فإن بادئ هذا النظام يحظى بعداوة كل المستفيدين من بقاء النظام القديم، ولا يحظى سوى بتأييد فاتر من الذين سيستفيدون من النظام الجديد."

- نيكولو ماكيافيللي


----------



## Seditiosus (8 مايو 2013)

"تغيير واحد يفتح الطريق لإرساء تغييرات أخرى" - نيكولو ماكيافيللي


----------



## Seditiosus (8 مايو 2013)

"لا مبادرة ستحظى بفرص للنجاح أكثر من واحدة خُبئت من العدو حتى صارت جاهزة للتنفيذ" - نيكولو ماكيافيللي


----------



## Seditiosus (8 مايو 2013)

"Look Down"
Prologue of Les Miserables

[YOUTUBE]qR2tc-7E0_s[/YOUTUBE]

- جان فالجان (مسجون):
اخفضوا بصركم...اخفضوا بصركم...لا تنظروا لهم في أعينهم

- باقي المساجين:
اخفضوا بصركم...اخفضوا بصركم...ستبقون هنا حتى تموتون.

- الضابط جافير:
والآن يا مسجون رقم 24601
انتهت مدتك وسيبدأ إطلاق سراحك المشروط.
أنت تعرف معنى هذا.

-جان (بسعادة) :
نعم! معناه أني صرت حراً!

- جافير:
لا! اتبع مسار رحلتك كما هو في هذا الجواب.
ختم العار هذا الذي ستحمله إلى أن تموت.
إنه يحذر أنك رجل خطير.

- جان:
لكني مجرد سرقت رغيف خبز!!
ابن اختي كان قاب قوسين من الموت!
كنا نموت جوعاً!

- جافير:
وستجوعون مجدداً...
إلا لو تعلمتم معنى القانون!

- جان:
أنا أعرف معنى هذه ال19 سنة...
*عبد للقانون*

- جافير:
5 سنوات من أجل ما فعلت....
والباقي لأنك حاولت الهرب
نعم يا رقم 24601

- جان:
اسمي جان فالجان

جافير:
وأنا جافير...
إياك أن تنسى اسمي
إياك أن تنساني...
يا رقم 24601


المساجين:
*اخفض بصرك....اخفض بصرك....
ستظل دائماً عبداً

اخفض بصرك...اخفض بصرك...
أنت واقف في قبرك*


----------



## Seditiosus (8 مايو 2013)

الأغنية الكاملة...أكثر من رائعة:

[YOUTUBE]YtvDnCXf9oQ[/YOUTUBE]

مرة أخرى...واعذروني...
Look down, look down...you'll always be a slave
Look down, look down...you're standing in your grave


----------



## Seditiosus (8 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cHBKUlULlsY[/YOUTUBE]

One day more to a new beginning
Raise the flag of freedom high

يوم واحد فقط حتى بداية جديدة..
ارفعوا علم الحرية عالياً


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (19 مايو 2013)

*

*

*أحلآمُنَآ ؛
هِيَ المَكآنْ الوَحِيد
الذِي لآ تَزعجنَآ بهِ تَدخُلآتْ الأخَرينْ .. !!
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (19 مايو 2013)

*أريدُ العودةْ إلىْ ذلكَ الوقتْ :

الذيْ كآنَ فيهِ جدولْ الضربْ أسوأ شيئٍ فيْ العآلمْـ, !!​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2013)

اثق تماما ان من يخرج من حياتى هو الخسران


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2013)

فى ناس بتنسى ترمى الزبالة وبتخزنها فى دماغها


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

للرفع..​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

*والذِكريَات أحَيَانَاً تَبقَى أكْثُر وَفاءاً مِن أصَحَابِها ..!*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ﻛَﻲِ ﻻَﺗْﻤّﻮﺕْ ﻣَﺮﺗَﻴٌﻦ ﻻَﺗَﻌُﻮّﺩ ﻟﻤﻦْ ﺧَﺬﻟﻚٌ
*

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

*كُنــًت أعُتـــقٌد أن "أسٌوأ" شـٌــًيء فـُي الحًيـًاة ،

هُــَو أن يبُقـَى الإنُسـَان وحُيـًداً ,

لكُننــَي اكتَشفــُت أًن "أســوأ" شُــٌيء فــٌي الُُحيُــاة ،

أَن يعيـٌــش الإنُسَـان مـَــُع "أشَخـُاص" يجعُلــَونــه يُشعـَـر بــٌأنــٌه وحيــٌداً،

فُلا تنٌدُم علــُىً مًا قدُمَت لُهـــّم ، بـُل إفتٌخًر أنُك كنُـت و"مــًا زلت" إنُسًانا ،

يُحمُل "قلبا" مُن بُينٌ أنــٌاُس لا قلـُوب لًهـُم​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

حلوين اوى يابيتو
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

*على سبيل الوفاء م زلنا نحب امواتنا 

​**رغم علمنا انھم لن يعودوا لنا ابدا . !​*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> حلوين اوى يابيتو
> ​



شاركي معايا يا يويو :spor2:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

بس هقول كلام من دماغى بقا ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

†
لو انا في يوم سبتك انت متسبنيش
لو في يوم نسيتك انت متنسانيش
لو بعدت عنك خليني في حضنـك اعيش
لانك انت ابويا وغيرك انت ماليـــش
*†*










الاول عجبنى اوى التوقيع دا​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

*القرارات التي يصنعُها الكبرياء .. صَائبة وإنْ اوجعّت !


​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

*""ﺃﻏﺮﻗﺘﻬَﻢْ ﺏِ ﺍﻹ‌ﻫﺘﻤﺂﻡْ ،*
*ﻓَـ ﺃﻏﺮﻗﻮﻧِﻲ ﺏِ ﺍﻟﻮَﺟﻊْ ﻭ ﺍﻹ‌ﻫﻤﺎﻝ ،، ﻑَ ﻫﻞ ﺃﺫﻧﺒﺖ .. !؟*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> *""ﺃﻏﺮﻗﺘﻬَﻢْ ﺏِ ﺍﻹ‌ﻫﺘﻤﺂﻡْ ،*
> *ﻓَـ ﺃﻏﺮﻗﻮﻧِﻲ ﺏِ ﺍﻟﻮَﺟﻊْ ﻭ ﺍﻹ‌ﻫﻤﺎﻝ ،، ﻑَ ﻫﻞ ﺃﺫﻧﺒﺖ .. !؟*
> ​



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
لا يااخويا ماذنبتش هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

لما رباط الكوتشـــــى اتفكــــــــــ منها 


ما قلهاش انا راجل ازاى اعملهولكــــــــ


قالهــــــــــــا ده علشان انا راجــــــــــــل


لازم اربطهولكــــــــــ






​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﺪﻳﻚَ ﻛﺒﺮﻳﺎﺀ ﻳﺠـﻌﻠﻚَ ﺗﺘﺠﺎﻫـﻠﻨـﻲّ .. ﻓﺄﻧـﺎ ﻟـﺪﻱّ ﻛﺒـﺮﻳـﺎﺀّ ، ﻳﻨﺴـﻴﻨـﻲّ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻧـﺖ !*
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن يكون عندكـ كل الحاجات الي تخليكـ مبسوط وسعيد
بس ببعدكـ عن ربنا مش حاسس بأي سعادة ..!!​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

*

*

*مفيش حاجه اسمها صدفه ده مجرد انذار بيقولك خلي بالك ان لسه ف حقايق تانيه هتشوفها ف حياتك
*
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

ناس ڪتير עزم تفهم اלּ الواבـد ۶ــمره مابيتغير مـטּُ غير سُـبـُب !

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

عـارف لـيـہ الـنـاس الـصـح بـيـجـو ف الـوقـت الـغـلـط


عـشـاטּ انـت ضـيـ۶ـت الـوقـت الـصـح مـع الـنـاس الـغـلـط !!  ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

كل شخص لديه قصہ حزن بدآخلہ !
شخص :
عآنى من أشخاص أحبهم
أو مآزال يعاني !


و شخص :
تعب من التضحيہ !
و شخص :
يبكي كل يوم على أشخاص
رحلوآ من الدنيا !


* و أشخاص :
يقرؤون هذا الكلام ليجدوا
أنفسهم .. في بعض السطور ؟​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع جميل

بالتوفيق دايما


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> بالتوفيق دايما



ميررسي روزي، اتمني تشاركي معانا:t13:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

لَن ينگـسِر " قَارب الحَياة " عَلىَ صَخْرة الَيآس
مَا دام هُنَاگ مِجْداف أسّمُه " الثَقَة باللَه " ​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

*قدر ظـــروف الناس علشان هيجى وقت وهتحتاج حد يقدر ظروفك !!*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

لآ تُعاتب انسْان لا يسأل علْيک ،،، بل عَاتب نفسْك لمْا تفكر به !!

​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

*أوعى تتضايق على حاجة خسرتها أو راحت منك لأن ربنا مش بيسمح حاجة تروح منك غير وهايعوضك عنها ب حاجات أحلى أضعاف أضعاف*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

فے نآآس لمآ تيجے تسألگ { عآمل إيه } ؟!
تبقے عآيز تقولهمم عآمل عبيط عشآن مخسرگوش .. :|​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

وقد ينككسر بالنفس شيئاً ، لآ يجبره ألف اعتذٱر ..

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*انا بقى مش عندي و لا فيس و لا تويتر 

بس بكتب خواطر هنا 
ف موضوع 
شخابيط بلا صدى 
هجيبهالكم 

موضوع بجد فكرته جميلة و اكيد مشاركة معاكم 
​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

الجُنونْ مَع مِنْ نُحَب ، سَعادَة مِنْ نَوعّ آخَر ♥ !

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

حن يَا صَدِيقَتِي نَرحَل عَن القُلوب التِي تُوشك أَن تَتَعلَق بِنَا لِأَننَا يَومًا ذُقنَا طَعم الخُذلَان المُرِّ فَنَخشَى عَلَى قُلوبهُم أَن تَذوق مِنَا مَا ذُقناه مِن غَيرهُم !
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

آوِل حًبّ ..


جَوِٱبّ صِغّيّر , جَوِٱ منٌۂ ][ ملبّسًة ][ ..
وِسؤٱل بّسًيّطٌ " غّبّتُى ليّۂ منٌ ٱلمدُرسًة" .. ؟!!








​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

ان تكـــون واثـــق مــن نفســـك لا يعنـــي أنــــك مغــــرور
.
.


. أن تبكــــي لا يعنـــــي أنــــك ضعيــــف القلــــب
..
.


وأن تبتســـــم دائمــــاَ لا يعنــــي أنــــك لا تحمـــــــل همومـــــاً وأحـــــزان
.
.


أن تخطـــئ لا يعنـــــي أنــــك إنســـــان سيـــــئ
.
.


أن تسامـــح فهـــــذا يعنـــــي كــــــم أنـــــت إنســـــان رائـــــــع...​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*



أحلى احساس لما تحس انك لو لوحدك في اب  ليك بيشيلك
و بيحن عليك و بيطبطب عليك
و يوم ما الدنيا بتضيق بيك 
ما بتلاقيش غيره قدامك تجري عليه
و ياخدك ف حضنه رغم انك بقالك كتييييير غايب عنه 
بحبك يارب يا قوتي *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

1- عندما ترى شخص يتكلم بسرعة .. ف اعلم انه : كتوم !


2- وعندما ترى شخص ينام اكثر من نصف يومه .. ف اعلم أنه : يتألم !


3- وعندما ترى شخص يضحك كثيرا وعلى شئ شبه تافه .. فـ اعلم أنه : حزين !


4- وعندما ترى شخص يبتسم دائما بـ شكل متكرر .. ف اعلم أنه : مقهور !


5- وعندما ترى شخصا يتشاجر معك دائما .. ف اعلم أنه : يحبك !!


6- وعندما ترى شخص لم يعد يهتم لأحد .. ف اعلم أنه : خٌذل من الكثيرين​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

أحلى شعور : لما تكون تفكر في شخص و فجأهہ يكلمك
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

ﺎلفِعل يُغنيک عَن كثرة ﺎلحَديث !!

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*قد تكون احلامي ابسط من كل الاحلام 
ولكن لماذا اشعر انها من الصعب الوصول اليها كما احلمها و اتخيلها ​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

ﻋﻨُﺪﻣﺂ ﻵ ﺗﻌَﺮﻑُ ﻛﻴﻒُ ﺗﺼﻒَ ﺷﻌُﻮِﺭﻙ , ﻓﻲْ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ ﻣﺂ !


ﻓْﺂﻋﻠﻢَ ﺁﻥْ ﻟﻚ ﻗﻠﺒﺎً ﺑﺮﻳﺌﺎً ﻟﻢّ ﻳﺘﻌﻠﻢْ ﺧﺒﺚَ ﺁﻟﺤﻴﺂﺓ♥​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

" الحيــــاة " ﺗﻌلمــك الحــــــب . . .
و 
" اﻟتجـــــارب " ﺗﻌلمــك ﻣــن تحــب . !♥! . !! 
اما 
" اﻟمـــواقف " ﺗﻌلـــمك ﻣـن يحبــــــــك...​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

النآس ما تعرف قيمتك إلا بحآلتين ،، ي تموت ! يّ يشوفونك مع أحد غيرهم..♡

^ بِ الضّبط  '!​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

- هل ﺎلحرآم أَصبح حلالً ؟

أَم إنّ آلبشر مُستغنيهہ عن آلجنهہ ؟

^ لحظة ﺗأَمل♡̷̷̷̷̷̷̷~~ ,,​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الكثير منا لا يبتعد كرهاً بل ألماً.. 
والكثير منا لا يتغير عبثاً بل قهراً ..​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

♡ نصف جمال الأنثى في ردود افعالها احمرار الخدين إلتماع العينين وضياع الحديث في حركہ اليدين المتعانقتين خجلا ..!​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لمآذآ يلبسَ خآتمَ الزوآج بَ آلآصبع الرابع !!
لآنہ آلآصبعَ الوحيد الذي فيہ شريآن متصل بَ القلبَ مبآشرهَ


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ليسَ هُنالكَ آقسيّ مِن افتقَآدّ منْ كآنوُا لنَآ كُل لحَظآتّ اليُومّ ٬.!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عآلم آلصدآقههَ غريب !
قد تسعى لِ شخص تُقدم له كل شيء
و لآ يُحبك ؟
وقد يتعلق بك صديق لآ تحبه !
ولآ يشدك في شيء 
حتى آلصداقهّهَ آحيآنآ نصيب . !


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻓﻘﻂٌ ! ♥~
:ﺃﺭﻳٌﺪ ﻣﻨﻚّ ﺃﻥٌ : ﺗﺤﺒﻨﻲٌ ، ﻭﻛَﺄﻧﻲٌ "

ﺳﺄﻣﻮﺕٌ " ﻏﺪﺍً


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

تَأتِي الصّدمَه .. من أَشْخاصٍ كُنْتُ أعتَقِدُ أَنَهُم لن يتّرُكُونِي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*عندما تحب فأنت تغفر أشياء لم تتوقع يوماً بأنك ستغفرها لأي شخص يفعلها بك
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

#عادي لما يكون ف عيني دموع
و تلاقيني بضحك بصوت #مسموع 

عادي لما أكون #شايل ف قلبي
من ناس كتير بس تلاقيني
من اقل كلمة #بسامح وأعدي حاجات كتيــــــــــــــر 

عادي لما أكون من زمان #مش_بفرح 
و أقول #الحمدلله اانا فرحان 

عادي لما اشوف حد كنت بحبه
مع حد تاني وابتسم وانا #زعلان 

عادي لما اقرب ناس يسبوني لوحدي 
لكن بعمل نفسي #ونسان 

عادي لما اغيب ب #الأيام 
واستني سؤال حد علي ومش الاقي حد #بيسأل 

عادي جداً انا مش #زعلان 
انا ف الأصل اهو بضحك وفرحان​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لَطَـآلَمَـآ سَـألُونِـيْ مَـآ هُـو || حُلْـمِي ||~ فَأقُـولُ لَـهُم 
... أن يَـكُوْنَ لِـي || حَـظٌ || فِي هذِه الحَـيَـآة !!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نختبىء فيْ حِضن الصمَت ؛​حينما ندُرك مَا نحاول شرحه .. لن يُفهم مطلقاً !​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

آبتسِـــــم . .

ليسَ هنـــــــآكَ مَا تخسَـــــره ..
فَربكَ موُجوُد ، وَ رزقُكَ مكتوُب ، و عُمركَ مَحدوُد ،

[ كَن جميـــــلا" ترىَ آلجمـــــالَ حَولك دائِمــــــاً ]​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نستطيع أن نتخاصم مع من نحب ولكن لانستطيع أن نراهم يتأذون )
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عَـارفـه ..

لمَـا ببــقىَ زعلاَن و متضَـايق منِك ..

و إنتى تاخـدى بالِك و تسأليــنى : مالـك ؟

أقولـك : مفيـش .. خلاص غيرى الموضَوع

و إنتِى تصَـمِمى تعرفى ايه اللى مزعــلنِى !!  

و ما تسيبينــيش غير و أنا مش زعلان  

ساعتــها بس بحــس إن ربــنا عوضـنى عَن كُل ايامى الوحشه
اللي عشتها واداني احلى واغلى هديه في الدنيا


بجد كلمِــة بَـحبك شويــه أوى عليــكى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

آِلـٍפـّبْ هـّو♥ : الشعور بالذنب عند القسوه عليـّه

آِلـٍפـّبْ هـّو♥ : الإحساس بإنه صنع منك إنسانا آخر
...............
آِلـٍפـّبْ هـّو♥ : الإحساس بالغربـّـه و هـّو بعيد عنّك

آِلـٍפـّبْ هـّو♥ : ان تشعره بأنـّـڱ تفهمـّه جيداً

آِلـٍפـّبْ هـّو♥ : ان تتغاضى عن عيوبــه

آِلـٍפـّبْ هـّو♥ : ان تشاركه إهتماماتـّـه

آِلـٍפـّبْ هـّو♥ : الرومانسيـّـه
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

آي جُنونَ هذآ
الذيَ يجعلنيَ ، أدخُل الى قآئمة
النغمآت فقط لگيَ أستمع
ل النغمةَ التيَ گنتُ أخصصهآ لھَ
? أتخيلَ ب أنھَ يتصلَ بيَ الآنَ . .​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

أبسَطْ أسبَابْ السَعَادة ,

شَخْصٌ يسْألُ عَنْكَ كُل يَوْم  !​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

حين تدق في القلب 
آجراس الكرامہ
كل المشاعر مجبورة آن تموت "​​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لا تبكـــى على شىء مضى بل اجعله درسا لك . .
واعلم ان الضربه التى لم تقتلك فانها زادت من قوتــــك . .​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

أجمل مَافي الحَياه ! أن تَملكَ إنسآن '
يَهتم بِك : كَ نفسهِ وَ أكثر​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*
كـــن فــــي الـــحــــيــــاة "كـــشــــارب" الــــقــــهــــوة ...

"يـــسـتــمـتـــع" بـهــــا رغــــم ســــوادهــــا ومــــرارتـــهــــا !!​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عِندما تُحب أحدّ , لا تعرفُ كيفَ ترتبُ
الكلمّات بنفسَ الهيئة التيّ في قلبُك ،


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لا تتضايق من غيرتها الشديدة عليْك ؛
فهي أدرى منك بِما هو { كيد النساء } $ !


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

آسوأ آلعلاقآت :
حين ترتبط بأحد لتعويض غيآب آحد و بهذآ آنت تنتقم من نفسك فقط​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

قد تنمو الصداقه لتصبح حبا . .
ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقه 
فهو تجربه حيه . .
لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ليتنآ لا نعتآد أحد ؛ ربما سنكون بخير !
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الحب فقَط يحَتآج منْ لا يخَونْ ولا يخذلُ ولا يبتَعد ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

أاّكتر شخص بيحبك ,,
من اقسم على الرحيل مرارا وتكرارا { ولا يرحل }


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كلمــا نظــرت إلـيــك وجــدت أنـنـىّ أحـسنـت اللإختيــار حـين أحببتـك




​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الإشْتِياقْ لـِ شَخّصْ ,,

هُو نُوعْ مِنّ أنُواعْ الإدْمَانّ !!
لَا يُعَاقِبْ عَليّه القَانُونّ /~

وَلكِنَ تُعَاقبْنَا عَليّها
الظُرُوفْ بـِ الحْرمَانّ !!​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ااششتقت لک '
وليست المرهہَ ?لاولى
بل هي ععادتي في گل يوم '
ولككن بصصٌمت؟!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*حلووووووين اوى
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ميررسي يويو شاركي معاايا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الأنثىٌ ، تُحَبْ ، الرَجَل الذِي يُعِيدُ لهَا طفَولتهَا مرَة أخرَى :"))
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هُناكَ آشخَاصٌ يَتحدثُونْ مَعكَ وَقتْ الفَراغ ،
وأشخَاصٌ يَتفرغُونْ لِمُحَادثتَك ؛
هُناكَ فَرق .. !​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ﮔُﻞ ﺍﻷﺷﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻠﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻲ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺇﻧﺖِ |​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

أَنتِ جُـزْءٌ مِنْ رُوْحِـيْ
فَـ گيف يُـمْگِنُنِي التخَلِي عَنْـگِ !​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

#ﺁﺻﻶ ﺭﺑﻨـﺂ ﺑﻴﺨﺮﺝ ﻧـﺂﺱ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻴـﺂﺗﮓ ﻋﺸـﺂﻥ
ﻳﻌﺮﻓﮓ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧـﺂﺱ ﺁﺣﺴﻦ ! .. ~​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مَهمَا كَانْ عُمرَك ؛ سَتجدُ نَفسَك تتَصرفّ بَبعض التَصرُفَات الطُفُوليَة ؛
عَندَ جُلُوسَك مَعَ أشَخاص تَرتَاحْ لَهُم جَدا
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

فـي نآآس كـده مـهمآ تتكـلم معـآهم متـزهقـش !!

حـى لـو مالقيتش كـلام تقوله بـس كفايه انهم معآك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كلمـا إشتـقـت إلــيــك . .

وضعت يدى على قلبـي لأنـي أثــق بـوجـودك فـيـه

و عـندمـا أسمـع دقــاتـه أطـمئن أنـك بــخـيـر​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

آلحب مش آنك تقولها بحبك و بس 
آلحب آنك تهتم بيهـا و تفاجئها كل شويـه مفاجآه حتي لو كآنت بسيطـه .. 
دي عندهـا بالدنيـا كلها​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لم أُحبّک ,,
أنا أحببتُ صورةً جميلةً رسمتُها [ لک ] فِي ذهني
وإکتشفتُ مؤخراً أنّي لا أجيدُ الرسم..​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

نُظْهِــرْ [ الّإهْتِمآآمْ ] "|

فَــ يتكبَّــرونْ ~

نُخْفيــهِ عنْهُمْ فَــ يَـرْحلونْ ~ !

أَخْبِرونيّ , مآذآ يُريدونَّ " بــالتحْديدْ |~ 
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

«لا تُحبط الأخرين بكلامك حتى لو كُنت ترى الحياة تعيسه ف غيرك يحتاج الأمل فإما أن تساعده أو، تصمت!»​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ألَيِسْ عَشقَاً أنِ تَـڪَون قَـد أوجَعتنيِ وَأوجَعتـڪَ وأنت مَـآزلت تُريدني وأنَـآآمَآزلتُ آريَـدڪ . .​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

تجاَاهلتني فَ تجاَاهلتک ﯙﻟﮝن يبدواَا ﺎنک
لَم تتوقعَ ﺎنني ساَاتقن ا̄ﻟدور ﺎكثر منک​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

أفعَل أي شَيء لَكنْ لا تَخذُل شَخص وَضع كُل ثَقتهُ بك..!​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لـآ زِلتُ أبتسَمْ كلّمَا تذكَرتْ حمَاقَاتِي السَابقةْ كَـ تعلَقِي بـَ بَعضْ الـأشخَاصْ الذِينَ لـا يستحقِونْ مِنّي إلـاّ النِسيَانْ .|​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ومْازلتُ على هذهِ الحاله

أُغمضُ عَينْىِ ف اراك♥

أفتحُها ف اشتاقُ لك♥
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻟﻮ ﻣﺎﺑﺘﺒﻘﺂﺵ ﺩﺍﻳﻤﺎً ﺧﺎﻳﻒ ﻣﻦ ﻓُﺮﺍﻕ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ
ﺍﻟﻠﻲِ ﺑﺘﺤﺒُﻪ ﻳﺒﻘﻲَ ﺍﻧﺖ ﺃﺻﻼً ﻣﺶ ﺑﺘﺤﺒﻪ...!! ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

كن متأكدًا أنّ الآخرين لا يفهمون الأشياء كما تفهمها أنت لِذا لا تتذمَّر من سوء ظنَّهم , وتأكد بأنَّها مشكلتهم و ليست مُشكلتك ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

احّب أسمُک ، وَ كأنّك وحدَک مَن تحمِلُـہ !


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هـو فـي أحـلي من انـه مـيرتحش غـير مـعاكي , و ينــسي هــمومه وهـو بــيكلمك .. !! 
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بَأس أنْ نَبكِي قليلاً ،
أو رُبمَا كَثيراً فَبعضُ الدُروس لا نَستَوعبُهَآ إلآ وَجعاً ..​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

إحـســــاس حـلــــو أووى إنــــك فـــى
عــــز مــــا إنــــت مـضـــايــــق و
مـخـنــــوق |: يـجـــــى فـــى بـــالك حــــد
بـتـحـبــــه و يـرســــم الضـحـكــــه على
وشـــــك ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

فيِه ناس بتحب تكلمهُم حتيَ لو مفيش كلآم بتقولوه ..
بتحب حتيَ السُكآت معآهُم !​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

البعــض مـن الـنـاس كـالـكتـب .. 
أجـمـل مـا فـيـھـم الغــلاف فقــط !!​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

فى نآس كده آمآ بتغيب عنك بتحس آن آبتسامتك رآحت منك !!
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

للأسف بعض الرجال يعتقد بأن الأنثى تطيع رجلا تخشاه
ولكن في الواقع الأنثى تطيع رجلاً تحبه ويحترمها !!​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

عندمآ ٌتحب شيئُآ .. يجب آن ًتغآر علَيه ..

فإن لم تغآر .. فــــٍــآنّت تتسلْى ولمَ تْحب​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

" اصل الي يتهاون مرة في جرح كرامتة...
يستاهل انة يتجرح مية مرة فيها تانى "​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻋﻨُﺪﻣﺂ ﻵ ﺗﻌَﺮﻑُ ﻛﻴﻒُ ﺗﺼﻒَ ﺷﻌُﻮِﺭﻙ , ﻓﻲْ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ ﻣﺂ !
ﻓْﺂﻋﻠﻢَ ﺁﻥْ ﻟﻚ ﻗﻠﺒﺎً ﺑﺮﻳﺌﺎً ﻟﻢّ ﻳﺘﻌﻠﻢْ ﺧﺒﺚَ ﺁﻟﺤﻴﺂﺓ


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ۆ عندمآ تگونٌ معي ، لَا آفتقد آحدآا ولآ آنتظر آحدآ ، ولآ آريد آحدآ فَ آنت وگآنگ جميع آلگوُن بَ آلنسبہ ليَ


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

آلعلآقآتُ آلبشريّه تَمرُ بِ ثلاثةُ مَرآحِل |
؛ آلمُجآمَله ، إكتِشآف آلحَقيقيه ، ثُمّ آلقرآرُ بِ آلإستِمرآرُ آو آلإبتِعآد . !


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

أحيآناً لآ يرغب آلنآس في سمآع آلحقيقة لآنهم لآ يُريدون آن تتحطم آوهامهم


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ما زلتُ أكتب لك وما زلتُ أتوهم أنك تقرأ. !!#


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

" للاسف اشعروني ان طيبتي اسوأ ما ...املك "


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

كل شيئ يصبح جميلا عندما نريد أن نراه جميلا .

فــِـِ . [ نحـــن سادة أفكارنا ]


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

من أسباب الهيبة ؛ قلة الكلآم ! -
ومن أسباب الجمال ؛ كثرة الإبتسامة !


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

: مٌرغموَن أحَياناً ، أنْ ندَوسَ عليَ عقَباتِ مَؤلِمة لِــَ نصِـلَ *!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

تَبآ,.!

إن كآنــوا هــم لآ يهتمــون.

.فــلــمآذا أهتــم أنـــا..؟!!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

أنآ إنــسآن أكــره آلرسـمــية بـشــدة

ف إذآ عآملــتكـَ بهآ ....فآعــلم ب أنــي لـم  أعــد  أطيــقـكـَ


----------

